# Sticky  Uk reptile/herp vets by area



## moodyblue1969

*BEDFORDSHIRE*
Scott Clinic,405 Goldington Rd,MK41 0DS,01234 261622
*Berkshire*
Kynoch Vet Group,156 Barkham Rd,Wokingham,0118 9790551
Summerleaze Vet Group,Summerleaze Rd,Maidenhead,01628 781603
Abbey vet group,62 london road,Reading,RG1 5AS,07754125302
*Herptileworld*
*Bruce Maclean* BSc BVM&S MRCVS Tel: 07754 125302 | Fax: 0870 7058961 [email protected] www.herpvet.co.uk 
*BIRMINGHAM*
Manor Vets,373 Hagley Rd,B17 8DL,0121 4292829
*Bristol*
*Highcroft Veterinary Group*
*Polly Cornwell* BVSc MRCVS GPCertExAP DipCABT Highcroft Veterinary Group, 615 Wells Road, Whitchurch, Bristol BS14 8BE Tel: 01275 832410 or: 0117 971 5115 [email protected] www.highcroftvet.co.uk 
*Bristol/Glos.*
*Rowe Referrals*
*Chris Artingstall* BVSc MRCVS Rowe Referrals, Bradley House, Ferndene, Bradley Stoke, Bristol BS32 9DT Tel: 01454 275000 | Fax: 01454 275001 www.rowevetgroup.com 
*BRISTOL/GLOS/WALES*
Valley Vets,Cardiff 029 20529444,Caerphilly 029 20883631/029 20864903,Ystrad Mynach 01443 813137/01443 862039
Veterinary Health Centre,Chepstow,17a Moore Street,Monmouthshire,NP26 5DB,01291 625205 
*Ian Calvert*
*Ian Calvert* BVSc BSc CertZooMed MRCVS 17A Moor Street, Chepstow, Gwent, NP16 5DB Tel: 01291 625205 | Fax: 01291 626116 
*Buckinghamshire*
*Aston Clinton Veterinary Centre*
*Anne P McLoughlin* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS Aston Clinton Veterinary Centre, 107 Aylesbury Road, Aston Clinton, Bucks, HP22 5AJ Tel: 01296 630600 [email protected] 
*Wendover Heights Veterinary Centre*
*Steve Smith* BVetMed(Hons.) CertZooMed MRCVS Wendover Heights Veterinary Centre, 1 Tring Road, Halton, Aylesbury, Bucks , HP22 5PN Tel: 01296 623439 [email protected] 
*CAMBRIDGESHIRE*
Ash Croft ,169 St Neots Rd,Hardwick,Cambridge,CB3 7QJ,01954 210250
*Cheshire*
*Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic*
*M.D. Stanford* BVSc FRCVS & Colleagues Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic, Birch Heath Rd, Tarporley, Cheshire, CW6 9UU Tel: 01829 733777 | Fax: 01829 733923 [email protected] 
*Cranmore Veterinary Referral Services*
140 Chester Road, Childer Thornton, South Wirral CH66 1QN Tel: 0151 339 9141 | Fax: 0151 347 9270 [email protected] www.chestergates.org.uk 
*Cheshire Pets*
*Molly Varga* BVetMed DZooMed (Mammalian) M.R.C.V.S Cheshire Pets, Manor Lane, Holmes Chapel, Cheshire, CW4 8AB Tel: 01477 544555 [email protected]
*CLEVELAND*
Jacqui Paterson,4-6 Lyttleton Drive,Hartburn,Stockton-on-Tees,TS18 5LE ,01642 587777
*cornwall*
Clifton villa vets,53 Henver road,Newquay,Cornwall,TR7 3DQ,01637 851122
*COUNTY DURHAM*
The Grange Vet Hospital,Victoria Rd,Darlington,DL1 5SJ,01325 465371
*CUMBRIA*
Millcroft vet group,Cockermouth 01900 826666,Workington 01900 666666,Maryport 01900 816666
*DEVON*
Quarry House Vet Centre,148 Teignmouth Rd,Torquay,TQ1 4RY,01803 324341
Coombefield Vet Hospital,Coombe Lane,Axminster,EX13 5AX,01297 630500
Filham Surgery,Filham,Ivybridge,PL21 0LE,01752 892700
*East Anglia*
*Mulberry Court Veterinary Surgery*
171 Melford Road, Sudbury, Suffolk, CO10 1JU. Tel: 01787 881888 | Fax: 01787 880689 [email protected] www.mulberryvets.co.uk 
*DORSET*
Ark-Aid,7a Neighbourhood centre,Culliford Crescent,Canford Heath,Poole,Dorset,BH17 9DW,01202 602766
*Essex*
Haven Vet Practice,35 Holland Rd,Clacton-on-Sea,CO15 6EH,01255 422150
Colne Valley Vets,off Maudlyn Way,The Hythe,Colchester,CO1 2GU,01206 794695
*South Beech Veterinary Surgery*
40 Southend Road, Wickford, Essex, SS11 8DU Tel: 01268 560660 | Fax: 01268 562083 
*The Wylie Veterinary Centre*
*William Lewis* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS
196 Hall Lane, Upminster, Essex, RM14 1TD Tel: 01708 251200 | Fax: 01708 641435
222 Abbs Cross Lane, Hornchurch, Essex, RM12 4NA Tel: 01708 445166 | Fax: 01708 475596 
*Martin P C Lawton*
*Martin P C Lawton* BVetMed BVetMed CertVOphthal CertLAS CBiol MIBiol DZooMed FRCVS - RCVS Recognised Specialist 8-12 Fitzilian Avenue, Harold Wood, Romford, Essex, RM3 0QS Tel: 01708 384444 | Fax: 01708 344318 
*FIFE*
Kingdom Vet Surgery,North Street,Glenrothes,KY7 5NA,01592 753231
*Glamorgan*
*M K Jessop*
*M K Jessop* BVetMed MRCVS Merthyr Tydfil, Mid Glamorgan Tel: 01685 722895 or: 01685 385117 | Fax: 01685 377840 [email protected] 
*Gloucestershire*
*Vale Referrals*
*Rachel Mowbray *BVSc MRCVS Vale Referrals, The Animal Hospital, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Glos, GL11 6AJ Tel: 01453 547943 | Fax: 01453 544076 [email protected] ww.valevets.co.uk 
*Hampshire*
Downlands Vet Group,Park Vale Clinic,71 Havant Rd,Emsworth,Hampshire,01243 377141
*Strathmore Veterinary Clinic* 
*John Chitty* BVetMed, CertZooMed, CBiol, MIBiol, MRCVS Strathmore Veterinary Clinic, London Road, Andover, Hants, SP10 2PH Tel: 01264 352323 | Fax: 01264 336296 [email protected] 

basingstoke, Brunswick place, tel.01256473371 
*INVERNESS*
Vet Centre,86 High Street,Alness,Ross-shire,IV 0SG,01349 884777
Cananvet,Conon-Bridge,Ardlair,Conon Bridge,IV7 8AZ,01349 861203
Fraser & Fraser,Church Street,Dingwall,Ross-shire,IV15 9SB,01349 863117
*Kent & Sussex*
Vets4pets,129 Sutton Rd,Maidstone,01622 686817
Eagle Vets,58-60 High Street,Minster,Ramsgate,CT12 4AB,01843 825999
Trinity Veterinary Centre,Hermitage Walk,Hermitage Lane,Maidstone,01622 726730
*Alan K Jones & Associates Avian, Reptile & Exotics Veterinary Practice*
Warren Farm, Main Road, Sundridge, Kent TN14 6EE Tel: 01293 884629 | Fax: 01293 885507 [email protected] www.birdvet.co.uk 
*Lancashire*
Pennine Vets,1 Bury Rd,Tottington,Bury,01204 886655
Rufford Vet Group,9 Holly Lane,Rufford,Ormskirk,01704 821204
B.A McCracken,24 Mere Rd,Blackpool,FY3 9AT,01253 392984
New Hall Vet Centre,464 New Hall Lane,Preston,PR1 4TA,01772 701432 
*The Veterinary Health Centre Ltd*
4 Greenways, St Annes, Lancs, FY8 3LY Tel: 01253 729309 www.tvhc.co.uk 
*LANARKSHIRE*
Lawrie Vet Group,Kenilworth Court,North Carbrain Rd,Cumbernauld,Glasgow,01236 727876
*LEICESTERSHIRE*
Meadow Lane Vets,Loughborough,01509 212437
*LINCOLNSHIRE*
Burghley Vet Centre,St Leonards Street,Stamford,PE9 2HU,01780 762109
Pilgrim Vets,Fydell Street,Boston,PE21 ,01205 366872
*LONDON*
Barrier Animal Clinic,Charlton,020 8293 6580
C J Hall,15 Temple Sheen Rd,East Sheen,SW14 7PY,020 88769696
The Park Veterinary Practice,2 Grand Drive,Raynes Park,London,SW20 0JT,020 85424524
*MANCHESTER*
*Ashleigh Veterinary Centre*
*Aidan Raftery* MVB, CertZooMed, CBiol, MIBiol, MRCVS *Sarah Pellet* BSc MA VetMB MRCVS Ashleigh Veterinary Centre, 221 Upper Chorlton Road, Whalley Range, Manchester, M16 0DE Tel: 0161 881 6868 | Fax: 0161 860 5047 vets4exotics.com 
*MERSEYSIDE*
Rufford Vet Group,127-129 Wennington Rd,Southport,01704 214460
*MIDDLESEX*
Animals Are Us, 0208 848 1818
*Norfolk*
*All Creatures Healthcare Ltd*
*Louise J Rayment-Dyble* BVetMed CertZooMed MRCVS All Creatures Healthcare Ltd, Brackenwood, Sandy Lane, Horsford, Norwich NR10 3EB Tel: 01603 898984 [email protected] www.allcreatureshealthcare.co.uk 
_*Terrington Veterinary Centre*_
_Dave Feldmar 24 Marshland Street_
_Terrington St. Clements_
_Nr. Kings Lynn_
_Norfolk_
_PE34 4NE 0845 459 9640_
_Terrington Veterinary Centre_


*NORTHAMPTONSHIRE*
Roade Vet Clinic,95 Queens Park Parade,Kingsthorpe,01604 712070
Kenwood vet surgery,6 station close,Daventry,01327 702819
Kenwood vet surgery,4 Church Street,Long Buckby,01327 702819
*NORTHUMBERLAND*
Robson & Prescott,44 Staithes Lane,Morpeth,NE61 1TD,01670 512275
*NORTH YORKSHIRE*
S.T Stead,2 Plantation Drive,Acomb,YO26 6AG,01904 782033
*NOTTINGHAMSHIRE*
Collingham Vet Clinic,47 Station Rd,Collingham,Newark,NG23 7RA,01636 892442
Buckley House Veterinary Surgery,51 West Street,Hucknall,NG15 7BY,0115 9527271
*Oxfordshire*
*Chipping Norton Veterinary Hospital*
*Peter Aylmer* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS Chipping Norton Veterinary Hospital, Albion Street, Chipping Norton, Oxon, OX7 5BN Tel: 01608 642547 
*PERTHSHIRE*
Girling & Fraser ltd,Breadalbane Terrace,Perth,01738 635633
*SHROPSHIRE*
Taylor & Marshall,45 High Street,Shifnal,TF11 8BL,01952 460781
*SOUTH YORKSHIRE*
Springfield Vet Group,39 Moorgate Rd,Rotherham,S60 2AD,01709 377241
*Staffordshire*
Rogers,Brock & Barber,1373 Leek Rd,Stoke-on-Trent,ST2 8BW,01782 543000
Friarswood vet clinic,12 Friarswood Rd,Newcastle-upon-Lyme,ST5 2EG,01782 615 698
Oakfield Veterinary Surgery,The Old Library,Hockley Rd,Tamworth,B77 5EF,01827 281284 
Oakfield Veterinary Surgery,713-715 Chester Rd,Bacons End,Castle Bromwich,Tamworth,0121 7704966
*Springwood Veterinary Centre*
*Emma Revell* BVM&S MSc (Wild Animal Health) MRCVS Springwood Veterinary Centre, 90 Spring Terrace Road, Stapenhill, Burton on Trent Tel: 01283 568162 | Fax: 01283 517646 [email protected]
*STIRLINGSHIRE*
Lawrie Vet Group,25 Griffiths St,Falkirk,FK1 5QY,01324 624361
*Sussex*
*Seers Croft Referrals*
*Rob Reynolds* CertZooMed BVSc MRCVS Seers Croft Referrals, Tower Road, Faygate, Horsham, West Sussex RH12 4SD Tel: 01293 851122 www.seerscroft.co.uk 
*WARICKSHIRE*
The Animal House Rugby,3 Eastlands Court,St Peters Rd,Rugby,CV21 3QP,01788 575300
The Surgery,2 Margaret Rd,Atherstone,01827 713149
*WEST MIDLANDS*
Amicus Vets,90 Marshall Lake Rd,Shirley,Solihull,B90 4PN,0121 733 1439
*WEST YORKSHIRE*
International Zoo Vet Group,Keighley Business Centre,South Street,Keighley,BD21 1AG,01535 605033
*Wiltshire*
*Great Western Referrals*
*Neil Forbes* BVetMed Dip.ECAMS CBiol MIBiol FRCVS *Marie Kubiak* BVSc *Ming Huynh* DVM MRCVS - RCVS and European Specialist in Avian Medicine and Surgery Great Western Referrals, Unit 10, Berkshire House, County Business Park, Shrivenham Road, Swindon, SN1 2NR Tel: 01793 603800 www.gwreferrals.co.uk


----------



## cabrera

*rep vets*

hi the best in kent is a guy called mark who owns Trinity vet practice in Maidstone the guy is amazing prob one of the best in the country hope info helps someone


----------



## moodyblue1969

cabrera said:


> hi the best in kent is a guy called mark who owns Trinity vet practice in Maidstone the guy is amazing prob one of the best in the country hope info helps someone


 brill hun,more the merrier,hopefully this could be a future sticky?


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY!

the manor vets in birmingham, edgbaston hes called struan henderson very good reptile vet : victory:


----------



## karlos79

is there none in suffolk?


----------



## moodyblue1969

karlos79 said:


> is there none in suffolk?


 all companies on the list were recommended herp/rep vets,those that wernt recommended wernt added so if you know of any good ones in suffolk let me know and ill add them,thanks : victory:


----------



## Windy

I'd recommend :2thumb:


Oakfield Veterinary Surgeries - they have three surgeries through out the west midlands - reptile vets for Drayton Manor and Twycross Zoo.

Ask for an appointment with Roger Coley

The Surgery,
2 Margaret Road,
Atherstone, CV9 1EE.
Tel: 01827 713149
Fax: 0870 705 2000


The Old Library,
Hockley Road, Tamworth, B77 5EF
Tel: 01827 281284
Fax: 0870 706 5280


713/715 Chester Rd,
Bacons End,
Castle Bromwich, B36 0LN
Tel: 0121 770 4966
Fax: 0870 706 0303

Surgery times: Monday to Friday: 9am-10am, 2pm-4pm, 4.30pm-6.30pm Saturday: 9am-12noon.


----------



## moodyblue1969

thanks guys,theyve been added xx


----------



## Doone

Really good thread. Really useful when I got my first snake was not sure where to look. My vet is on the list so happy with that lol.


----------



## ChrisKing

can you Add Pennine Vets in Bury and Bolton aswell as Manchester Street Vets in Oldham for Manchester

Welcome to Pennine Vets
The Manchester Street Veterinary Surgery - Vet in Oldham, Lancashire


----------



## bothrops

edit.


----------



## moodyblue1969

moodyblue1969 said:


> *BEDFORDSHIRE*
> Scott Clinic,405 Goldington Rd,MK41 0DS,01234 261622
> *Berkshire*
> Kynoch Vet Group,156 Barkham Rd,Wokingham,0118 9790551
> Summerleaze Vet Group,Summerleaze Rd,Maidenhead,01628 781603
> Abbey vet group,62 london road,Reading,RG1 5AS,07754125302
> *Herptileworld*
> *Bruce Maclean* BSc BVM&S MRCVS Tel: 07754 125302 | Fax: 0870 7058961 [email protected] www.herpvet.co.uk
> *BIRMINGHAM*
> Manor Vets,373 Hagley Rd,B17 8DL,0121 4292829
> *Bristol*
> *Highcroft Veterinary Group*
> *Polly Cornwell* BVSc MRCVS GPCertExAP DipCABT Highcroft Veterinary Group, 615 Wells Road, Whitchurch, Bristol BS14 8BE Tel: 01275 832410 or: 0117 971 5115 [email protected] www.highcroftvet.co.uk
> *Bristol/Glos.*
> *Rowe Referrals*
> *Chris Artingstall* BVSc MRCVS Rowe Referrals, Bradley House, Ferndene, Bradley Stoke, Bristol BS32 9DT Tel: 01454 275000 | Fax: 01454 275001 www.rowevetgroup.com
> *BRISTOL/GLOS/WALES*
> Valley Vets,Cardiff 029 20529444,Caerphilly 029 20883631/029 20864903,Ystrad Mynach 01443 813137/01443 862039
> Veterinary Health Centre,Chepstow,17a Moore Street,Monmouthshire,NP26 5DB,01291 625205
> *Ian Calvert*
> *Ian Calvert* BVSc BSc CertZooMed MRCVS 17A Moor Street, Chepstow, Gwent, NP16 5DB Tel: 01291 625205 | Fax: 01291 626116
> *Buckinghamshire*
> *Aston Clinton Veterinary Centre*
> *Anne P McLoughlin* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS Aston Clinton Veterinary Centre, 107 Aylesbury Road, Aston Clinton, Bucks, HP22 5AJ Tel: 01296 630600 [email protected]
> *Wendover Heights Veterinary Centre*
> *Steve Smith* BVetMed(Hons.) CertZooMed MRCVS Wendover Heights Veterinary Centre, 1 Tring Road, Halton, Aylesbury, Bucks , HP22 5PN Tel: 01296 623439 [email protected]
> *CAMBRIDGESHIRE*
> Ash Croft ,169 St Neots Rd,Hardwick,Cambridge,CB3 7QJ,01954 210250
> *Cheshire*
> *Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic*
> *M.D. Stanford* BVSc FRCVS & Colleagues Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic, Birch Heath Rd, Tarporley, Cheshire, CW6 9UU Tel: 01829 733777 | Fax: 01829 733923 [email protected]
> *Cranmore Veterinary Referral Services*
> 140 Chester Road, Childer Thornton, South Wirral CH66 1QN Tel: 0151 339 9141 | Fax: 0151 347 9270 [email protected] www.chestergates.org.uk
> *Cheshire Pets*
> *Molly Varga* BVetMed DZooMed (Mammalian) M.R.C.V.S Cheshire Pets, Manor Lane, Holmes Chapel, Cheshire, CW4 8AB Tel: 01477 544555 [email protected]
> *CLEVELAND*
> Jacqui Paterson,4-6 Lyttleton Drive,Hartburn,Stockton-on-Tees,TS18 5LE ,01642 587777
> *cornwall*
> Clifton villa vets,53 Henver road,Newquay,Cornwall,TR7 3DQ,01637 851122
> *COUNTY DURHAM*
> The Grange Vet Hospital,Victoria Rd,Darlington,DL1 5SJ,01325 465371
> *CUMBRIA*
> Millcroft vet group,Cockermouth 01900 826666,Workington 01900 666666,Maryport 01900 816666
> *DEVON*
> Quarry House Vet Centre,148 Teignmouth Rd,Torquay,TQ1 4RY,01803 324341
> Coombefield Vet Hospital,Coombe Lane,Axminster,EX13 5AX,01297 630500
> Filham Surgery,Filham,Ivybridge,PL21 0LE,01752 892700
> *East Anglia*
> *Mulberry Court Veterinary Surgery*
> 171 Melford Road, Sudbury, Suffolk, CO10 1JU. Tel: 01787 881888 | Fax: 01787 880689 [email protected] www.mulberryvets.co.uk
> *DORSET*
> Ark-Aid,7a Neighbourhood centre,Culliford Crescent,Canford Heath,Poole,Dorset,BH17 9DW,01202 602766
> *Essex*
> Haven Vet Practice,35 Holland Rd,Clacton-on-Sea,CO15 6EH,01255 422150
> Colne Valley Vets,off Maudlyn Way,The Hythe,Colchester,CO1 2GU,01206 794695
> *South Beech Veterinary Surgery*
> 40 Southend Road, Wickford, Essex, SS11 8DU Tel: 01268 560660 | Fax: 01268 562083
> *The Wylie Veterinary Centre*
> *William Lewis* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS
> 196 Hall Lane, Upminster, Essex, RM14 1TD Tel: 01708 251200 | Fax: 01708 641435
> 222 Abbs Cross Lane, Hornchurch, Essex, RM12 4NA Tel: 01708 445166 | Fax: 01708 475596
> *Martin P C Lawton*
> *Martin P C Lawton* BVetMed BVetMed CertVOphthal CertLAS CBiol MIBiol DZooMed FRCVS - RCVS Recognised Specialist 8-12 Fitzilian Avenue, Harold Wood, Romford, Essex, RM3 0QS Tel: 01708 384444 | Fax: 01708 344318
> *FIFE*
> Kingdom Vet Surgery,North Street,Glenrothes,KY7 5NA,01592 753231
> *Glamorgan*
> *M K Jessop*
> *M K Jessop* BVetMed MRCVS Merthyr Tydfil, Mid Glamorgan Tel: 01685 722895 or: 01685 385117 | Fax: 01685 377840 [email protected]
> *Gloucestershire*
> *Vale Referrals*
> *Rachel Mowbray *BVSc MRCVS Vale Referrals, The Animal Hospital, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Glos, GL11 6AJ Tel: 01453 547943 | Fax: 01453 544076 [email protected] ww.valevets.co.uk
> *Hampshire*
> Downlands Vet Group,Park Vale Clinic,71 Havant Rd,Emsworth,Hampshire,01243 377141
> *Strathmore Veterinary Clinic*
> *John Chitty* BVetMed, CertZooMed, CBiol, MIBiol, MRCVS Strathmore Veterinary Clinic, London Road, Andover, Hants, SP10 2PH Tel: 01264 352323 | Fax: 01264 336296 [email protected]
> *INVERNESS*
> Vet Centre,86 High Street,Alness,Ross-shire,IV 0SG,01349 884777
> Cananvet,Conon-Bridge,Ardlair,Conon Bridge,IV7 8AZ,01349 861203
> Fraser & Fraser,Church Street,Dingwall,Ross-shire,IV15 9SB,01349 863117
> *Kent & Sussex*
> Vets4pets,129 Sutton Rd,Maidstone,01622 686817
> Eagle Vets,58-60 High Street,Minster,Ramsgate,CT12 4AB,01843 825999
> Trinity Veterinary Centre,Hermitage Walk,Hermitage Lane,Maidstone,01622 726730
> *Alan K Jones & Associates Avian, Reptile & Exotics Veterinary Practice*
> Warren Farm, Main Road, Sundridge, Kent TN14 6EE Tel: 01293 884629 | Fax: 01293 885507 [email protected] www.birdvet.co.uk
> *Lancashire*
> Pennine Vets,1 Bury Rd,Tottington,Bury,01204 886655
> Pennine Vets,175 Longsight,Harwood,Bolton,01204 609060
> The Manchester Street Veterinary Surgery,Manchester Street,Oldham,0161 6244596
> Rufford Vet Group,9 Holly Lane,Rufford,Ormskirk,01704 821204
> B.A McCracken,24 Mere Rd,Blackpool,FY3 9AT,01253 392984
> New Hall Vet Centre,464 New Hall Lane,Preston,PR1 4TA,01772 701432
> *The Veterinary Health Centre Ltd*
> 4 Greenways, St Annes, Lancs, FY8 3LY Tel: 01253 729309 www.tvhc.co.uk
> *LANARKSHIRE*
> Lawrie Vet Group,Kenilworth Court,North Carbrain Rd,Cumbernauld,Glasgow,01236 727876
> *LEICESTERSHIRE*
> Meadow Lane Vets,Loughborough,01509 212437
> *LINCOLNSHIRE*
> Burghley Vet Centre,St Leonards Street,Stamford,PE9 2HU,01780 762109
> Pilgrim Vets,Fydell Street,Boston,PE21 ,01205 366872
> Medivet,2b West Street,Long Sutton,Spalding,PE12 9BN,01406 365683
> *LONDON*
> Barrier Animal Clinic,Charlton,020 8293 6580
> C J Hall,15 Temple Sheen Rd,East Sheen,SW14 7PY,020 88769696
> The Park Veterinary Practice,2 Grand Drive,Raynes Park,London,SW20 0JT,020 85424524
> *MANCHESTER*
> *Ashleigh Veterinary Centre*
> *Aidan Raftery* MVB, CertZooMed, CBiol, MIBiol, MRCVS *Sarah Pellet* BSc MA VetMB MRCVS Ashleigh Veterinary Centre, 221 Upper Chorlton Road, Whalley Range, Manchester, M16 0DE Tel: 0161 881 6868 | Fax: 0161 860 5047 vets4exotics.com
> *MERSEYSIDE*
> Rufford Vet Group,127-129 Wennington Rd,Southport,01704 214460
> *MIDDLESEX*
> Animals Are Us,Harlington 0208 8970888,Feltham 0208 8937888,Sunbury-on-Thames 01932 750555
> *Norfolk*
> *All Creatures Healthcare Ltd*
> *Louise J Rayment-Dyble* BVetMed CertZooMed MRCVS All Creatures Healthcare Ltd, Brackenwood, Sandy Lane, Horsford, Norwich NR10 3EB Tel: 01603 898984 [email protected] www.allcreatureshealthcare.co.uk
> *NORTHAMPTONSHIRE*
> Roade Vet Clinic,95 Queens Park Parade,Kingsthorpe,01604 712070
> Kenwood vet surgery,6 station close,Daventry,01327 702819
> Kenwood vet surgery,4 Church Street,Long Buckby,01327 702819
> *NORTHUMBERLAND*
> Robson & Prescott,44 Staithes Lane,Morpeth,NE61 1TD,01670 512275
> *NORTH YORKSHIRE*
> S.T Stead,2 Plantation Drive,Acomb,YO26 6AG,01904 782033
> *NOTTINGHAMSHIRE*
> Collingham Vet Clinic,47 Station Rd,Collingham,Newark,NG23 7RA,01636 892442
> Buckley House Veterinary Surgery,51 West Street,Hucknall,NG15 7BY,0115 9527271
> *Oxfordshire*
> *Chipping Norton Veterinary Hospital*
> *Peter Aylmer* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS Chipping Norton Veterinary Hospital, Albion Street, Chipping Norton, Oxon, OX7 5BN Tel: 01608 642547
> *PERTHSHIRE*
> Girling & Fraser ltd,Breadalbane Terrace,Perth,01738 635633
> *SHROPSHIRE*
> Taylor & Marshall,45 High Street,Shifnal,TF11 8BL,01952 460781
> *SOUTH YORKSHIRE*
> Springfield Vet Group,39 Moorgate Rd,Rotherham,S60 2AD,01709 377241
> *Staffordshire*
> Rogers,Brock & Barber,1373 Leek Rd,Stoke-on-Trent,ST2 8BW,01782 543000
> Friarswood vet clinic,12 Friarswood Rd,Newcastle-upon-Lyme,ST5 2EG,01782 615 698
> Oakfield Veterinary Surgery,The Old Library,Hockley Rd,Tamworth,B77 5EF,01827 281284
> Oakfield Veterinary Surgery,713-715 Chester Rd,Bacons End,Castle Bromwich,Tamworth,0121 7704966
> *Springwood Veterinary Centre*
> *Emma Revell* BVM&S MSc (Wild Animal Health) MRCVS Springwood Veterinary Centre, 90 Spring Terrace Road, Stapenhill, Burton on Trent Tel: 01283 568162 | Fax: 01283 517646 [email protected]
> *STIRLINGSHIRE*
> Lawrie Vet Group,25 Griffiths St,Falkirk,FK1 5QY,01324 624361
> *Sussex*
> *Seers Croft Referrals*
> *Rob Reynolds* CertZooMed BVSc MRCVS Seers Croft Referrals, Tower Road, Faygate, Horsham, West Sussex RH12 4SD Tel: 01293 851122 www.seerscroft.co.uk
> *WARICKSHIRE*
> The Animal House Rugby,3 Eastlands Court,St Peters Rd,Rugby,CV21 3QP,01788 575300
> The Surgery,2 Margaret Rd,Atherstone,01827 713149
> *WEST MIDLANDS*
> Amicus Vets,90 Marshall Lake Rd,Shirley,Solihull,B90 4PN,0121 733 1439
> *WEST YORKSHIRE*
> International Zoo Vet Group,Keighley Business Centre,South Street,Keighley,BD21 1AG,01535 605033
> *Wiltshire*
> *Great Western Referrals*
> *Neil Forbes* BVetMed Dip.ECAMS CBiol MIBiol FRCVS *Marie Kubiak* BVSc *Ming Huynh* DVM MRCVS - RCVS and European Specialist in Avian Medicine and Surgery Great Western Referrals, Unit 10, Berkshire House, County Business Park, Shrivenham Road, Swindon, SN1 2NR Tel: 01793 603800 www.gwreferrals.co.uk


done it,hope theyve added on : victory:


----------



## The Python Kid

This is REALLY good!
:2thumb:


----------



## moodyblue1969

_*BEDFORDSHIRE*_
_Scott Clinic,405 Goldington Rd,MK41 0DS,01234 261622_
_*Berkshire*_
_Kynoch Vet Group,156 Barkham Rd,Wokingham,0118 9790551_
_Summerleaze Vet Group,Summerleaze Rd,Maidenhead,01628 781603_
_Abbey vet group,62 london road,Reading,RG1 5AS,07754125302_
_*Herptileworld*_
_*Bruce Maclean* BSc BVM&S MRCVS Tel: 07754 125302 | Fax: 0870 7058961 [email protected] www.herpvet.co.uk _
_*BIRMINGHAM*_
_Manor Vets,373 Hagley Rd,B17 8DL,0121 4292829_
_*Bristol*_
_*Highcroft Veterinary Group*_
_*Polly Cornwell* BVSc MRCVS GPCertExAP DipCABT Highcroft Veterinary Group, 615 Wells Road, Whitchurch, Bristol BS14 8BE Tel: 01275 832410 or: 0117 971 5115 [email protected] www.highcroftvet.co.uk _
_*Bristol/Glos.*_
_*Rowe Referrals*_
_*Chris Artingstall* BVSc MRCVS Rowe Referrals, Bradley House, Ferndene, Bradley Stoke, Bristol BS32 9DT Tel: 01454 275000 | Fax: 01454 275001 www.rowevetgroup.com _
_*BRISTOL/GLOS/WALES*_
_Valley Vets,Cardiff 029 20529444,Caerphilly 029 20883631/029 20864903,Ystrad Mynach 01443 813137/01443 862039_
_Veterinary Health Centre,Chepstow,17a Moore Street,Monmouthshire,NP26 5DB,01291 625205 _
_*Ian Calvert*_
_*Ian Calvert* BVSc BSc CertZooMed MRCVS 17A Moor Street, Chepstow, Gwent, NP16 5DB Tel: 01291 625205 | Fax: 01291 626116 _
_*Buckinghamshire*_
_*Aston Clinton Veterinary Centre*_
_*Anne P McLoughlin* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS Aston Clinton Veterinary Centre, 107 Aylesbury Road, Aston Clinton, Bucks, HP22 5AJ Tel: 01296 630600 [email protected] _
_*Wendover Heights Veterinary Centre*_
_*Steve Smith* BVetMed(Hons.) CertZooMed MRCVS Wendover Heights Veterinary Centre, 1 Tring Road, Halton, Aylesbury, Bucks , HP22 5PN Tel: 01296 623439 [email protected] _
_*CAMBRIDGESHIRE*_
_Ash Croft ,169 St Neots Rd,Hardwick,Cambridge,CB3 7QJ,01954 210250_
_*Cheshire*_
_*Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic*_
_*M.D. Stanford* BVSc FRCVS & Colleagues Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic, Birch Heath Rd, Tarporley, Cheshire, CW6 9UU Tel: 01829 733777 | Fax: 01829 733923 [email protected] _
_*Cranmore Veterinary Referral Services*_
_140 Chester Road, Childer Thornton, South Wirral CH66 1QN Tel: 0151 339 9141 | Fax: 0151 347 9270 [email protected] www.chestergates.org.uk _
_*Cheshire Pets*_
_*Molly Varga* BVetMed DZooMed (Mammalian) M.R.C.V.S Cheshire Pets, Manor Lane, Holmes Chapel, Cheshire, CW4 8AB Tel: 01477 544555 [email protected]_
_*CLEVELAND*_
_Jacqui Paterson,4-6 Lyttleton Drive,Hartburn,Stockton-on-Tees,TS18 5LE ,01642 587777_
_*cornwall*_
_Clifton villa vets,53 Henver road,Newquay,Cornwall,TR7 3DQ,01637 851122_
_*COUNTY DURHAM*_
_The Grange Vet Hospital,Victoria Rd,Darlington,DL1 5SJ,01325 465371_
_*CUMBRIA*_
_Millcroft vet group,Cockermouth 01900 826666,Workington 01900 666666,Maryport 01900 816666_
_*DEVON*_
_Quarry House Vet Centre,148 Teignmouth Rd,Torquay,TQ1 4RY,01803 324341_
_Coombefield Vet Hospital,Coombe Lane,Axminster,EX13 5AX,01297 630500_
_Filham Surgery,Filham,Ivybridge,PL21 0LE,01752 892700_
_*East Anglia*_
_*Mulberry Court Veterinary Surgery*_
_171 Melford Road, Sudbury, Suffolk, CO10 1JU. Tel: 01787 881888 | Fax: 01787 880689 [email protected] www.mulberryvets.co.uk _
_*DORSET*_
_Ark-Aid,7a Neighbourhood centre,Culliford Crescent,Canford Heath,Poole,Dorset,BH17 9DW,01202 602766_
_*Essex*_
_Haven Vet Practice,35 Holland Rd,Clacton-on-Sea,CO15 6EH,01255 422150_
_Colne Valley Vets,off Maudlyn Way,The Hythe,Colchester,CO1 2GU,01206 794695_
_*South Beech Veterinary Surgery*_
_40 Southend Road, Wickford, Essex, SS11 8DU Tel: 01268 560660 | Fax: 01268 562083 _
_*The Wylie Veterinary Centre*_
_*William Lewis* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS_
_196 Hall Lane, Upminster, Essex, RM14 1TD Tel: 01708 251200 | Fax: 01708 641435_
_222 Abbs Cross Lane, Hornchurch, Essex, RM12 4NA Tel: 01708 445166 | Fax: 01708 475596 _
_*Martin P C Lawton*_
_*Martin P C Lawton* BVetMed BVetMed CertVOphthal CertLAS CBiol MIBiol DZooMed FRCVS - RCVS Recognised Specialist 8-12 Fitzilian Avenue, Harold Wood, Romford, Essex, RM3 0QS Tel: 01708 384444 | Fax: 01708 344318 _
_*FIFE*_
_Kingdom Vet Surgery,North Street,Glenrothes,KY7 5NA,01592 753231_
_*Glamorgan*_
_*M K Jessop*_
_*M K Jessop* BVetMed MRCVS Merthyr Tydfil, Mid Glamorgan Tel: 01685 722895 or: 01685 385117 | Fax: 01685 377840 [email protected] _
_*Gloucestershire*_
_*Vale Referrals*_
_*Rachel Mowbray *BVSc MRCVS Vale Referrals, The Animal Hospital, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Glos, GL11 6AJ Tel: 01453 547943 | Fax: 01453 544076 [email protected] ww.valevets.co.uk _
_*Hampshire*_
_Downlands Vet Group,Park Vale Clinic,71 Havant Rd,Emsworth,Hampshire,01243 377141_
_*Strathmore Veterinary Clinic* _
_*John Chitty* BVetMed, CertZooMed, CBiol, MIBiol, MRCVS Strathmore Veterinary Clinic, London Road, Andover, Hants, SP10 2PH Tel: 01264 352323 | Fax: 01264 336296 [email protected] _
_*INVERNESS*_
_Vet Centre,86 High Street,Alness,Ross-shire,IV 0SG,01349 884777_
_Cananvet,Conon-Bridge,Ardlair,Conon Bridge,IV7 8AZ,01349 861203_
_Fraser & Fraser,Church Street,Dingwall,Ross-shire,IV15 9SB,01349 863117_
_*Kent & Sussex*_
_Vets4pets,129 Sutton Rd,Maidstone,01622 686817_
_Eagle Vets,58-60 High Street,Minster,Ramsgate,CT12 4AB,01843 825999_
_Trinity Veterinary Centre,Hermitage Walk,Hermitage Lane,Maidstone,01622 726730_
_*Alan K Jones & Associates Avian, Reptile & Exotics Veterinary Practice*_
_Warren Farm, Main Road, Sundridge, Kent TN14 6EE Tel: 01293 884629 | Fax: 01293 885507 [email protected] www.birdvet.co.uk _
_*Lancashire*_
_Pennine Vets,1 Bury Rd,Tottington,Bury,01204 886655_
_Pennine Vets,175 Longsight,Harwood,Bolton,01204 609060_
_The Manchester Street Veterinary Surgery,Manchester Street,Oldham,0161 6244596_
_Rufford Vet Group,9 Holly Lane,Rufford,Ormskirk,01704 821204_
_B.A McCracken,24 Mere Rd,Blackpool,FY3 9AT,01253 392984_
_New Hall Vet Centre,464 New Hall Lane,Preston,PR1 4TA,01772 701432 _
_*The Veterinary Health Centre Ltd*_
_4 Greenways, St Annes, Lancs, FY8 3LY Tel: 01253 729309 www.tvhc.co.uk _
_*LANARKSHIRE*_
_Lawrie Vet Group,Kenilworth Court,North Carbrain Rd,Cumbernauld,Glasgow,01236 727876_
_*LEICESTERSHIRE*_
_Meadow Lane Vets,Loughborough,01509 212437_
_*LINCOLNSHIRE*_
_Burghley Vet Centre,St Leonards Street,Stamford,PE9 2HU,01780 762109_
_Pilgrim Vets,Fydell Street,Boston,PE21 ,01205 366872_
_Medivet,2b West Street,Long Sutton,Spalding,PE12 9BN,01406 365683_
_*LONDON*_
_Barrier Animal Clinic,Charlton,020 8293 6580_
_C J Hall,15 Temple Sheen Rd,East Sheen,SW14 7PY,020 88769696_
_The Park Veterinary Practice,2 Grand Drive,Raynes Park,London,SW20 0JT,020 85424524_
_*MANCHESTER*_
_*Ashleigh Veterinary Centre*_
_*Aidan Raftery* MVB, CertZooMed, CBiol, MIBiol, MRCVS *Sarah Pellet* BSc MA VetMB MRCVS Ashleigh Veterinary Centre, 221 Upper Chorlton Road, Whalley Range, Manchester, M16 0DE Tel: 0161 881 6868 | Fax: 0161 860 5047 vets4exotics.com _
_*MERSEYSIDE*_
_Rufford Vet Group,127-129 Wennington Rd,Southport,01704 214460_
_*MIDDLESEX*_
_Animals Are Us,Harlington 0208 8970888,Feltham 0208 8937888,Sunbury-on-Thames 01932 750555_
_*Norfolk*_
_*All Creatures Healthcare Ltd*_
_*Louise J Rayment-Dyble* BVetMed CertZooMed MRCVS All Creatures Healthcare Ltd, Brackenwood, Sandy Lane, Horsford, Norwich NR10 3EB Tel: 01603 898984 [email protected] www.allcreatureshealthcare.co.uk _
_*NORTHAMPTONSHIRE*_
_Roade Vet Clinic,95 Queens Park Parade,Kingsthorpe,01604 712070_
_Kenwood vet surgery,6 station close,Daventry,01327 702819_
_Kenwood vet surgery,4 Church Street,Long Buckby,01327 702819_
_*NORTHUMBERLAND*_
_Robson & Prescott,44 Staithes Lane,Morpeth,NE61 1TD,01670 512275_
_*NORTH YORKSHIRE*_
_S.T Stead,2 Plantation Drive,Acomb,YO26 6AG,01904 782033_
_*NOTTINGHAMSHIRE*_
_Collingham Vet Clinic,47 Station Rd,Collingham,Newark,NG23 7RA,01636 892442_
_Buckley House Veterinary Surgery,51 West Street,Hucknall,NG15 7BY,0115 9527271_
_*Oxfordshire*_
_*Chipping Norton Veterinary Hospital*_
_*Peter Aylmer* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS Chipping Norton Veterinary Hospital, Albion Street, Chipping Norton, Oxon, OX7 5BN Tel: 01608 642547 _
_*PERTHSHIRE*_
_Girling & Fraser ltd,Breadalbane Terrace,Perth,01738 635633_
_*SHROPSHIRE*_
_Taylor & Marshall,45 High Street,Shifnal,TF11 8BL,01952 460781_
_*SOUTH YORKSHIRE*_
_Springfield Vet Group,39 Moorgate Rd,Rotherham,S60 2AD,01709 377241_
_*Staffordshire*_
_Rogers,Brock & Barber,1373 Leek Rd,Stoke-on-Trent,ST2 8BW,01782 543000_
_E.C Straiton & Partners,Cannock Rd,Penkridge,01785 712235_
_Oakfield Veterinary Surgery,The Old Library,Hockley Rd,Tamworth,B77 5EF,01827 281284 _
_Oakfield Veterinary Surgery,713-715 Chester Rd,Bacons End,Castle Bromwich,Tamworth,0121 7704966_
_*Springwood Veterinary Centre*_
_*Emma Revell* BVM&S MSc (Wild Animal Health) MRCVS Springwood Veterinary Centre, 90 Spring Terrace Road, Stapenhill, Burton on Trent Tel: 01283 568162 | Fax: 01283 517646 [email protected]_
_*STIRLINGSHIRE*_
_Lawrie Vet Group,25 Griffiths St,Falkirk,FK1 5QY,01324 624361_
_*Sussex*_
_*Seers Croft Referrals*_
_*Rob Reynolds* CertZooMed BVSc MRCVS Seers Croft Referrals, Tower Road, Faygate, Horsham, West Sussex RH12 4SD Tel: 01293 851122 www.seerscroft.co.uk _
_*WARICKSHIRE*_
_The Animal House Rugby,3 Eastlands Court,St Peters Rd,Rugby,CV21 3QP,01788 575300_
_The Surgery,2 Margaret Rd,Atherstone,01827 713149_
_*WEST MIDLANDS*_
_Amicus Vets,90 Marshall Lake Rd,Shirley,Solihull,B90 4PN,0121 733 1439_
_*WEST YORKSHIRE*_
_International Zoo Vet Group,Keighley Business Centre,South Street,Keighley,BD21 1AG,01535 605033_
_*Wiltshire*_
_*Great Western Referrals*_
_*Neil Forbes* BVetMed Dip.ECAMS CBiol MIBiol FRCVS *Marie Kubiak* BVSc *Ming Huynh* DVM MRCVS - RCVS and European Specialist in Avian Medicine and Surgery Great Western Referrals, Unit 10, Berkshire House, County Business Park, Shrivenham Road, Swindon, SN1 2NR Tel: 01793 603800 www.gwreferrals.co.uk_


----------



## billy1974

*Vets*

I would agree with chrisking as pennine vets in bury is a spot on great practice they have been fantastic when i've needed them please add them to the list:2thumb:
Thanks 
Billy


----------



## moodyblue1969

anymore guys :2thumb:


----------



## moodyblue1969

bump :2thumb:just so few more peple can copy this list for future ref


----------



## qball75

Good thread hun, should be a sticky would save all the '' Anyone know a good vet'' thread.

Just like to add that Colne Valley Vets in Colchester, Essex are amazing people. Ben Bennet who's their rep vet is a top bloke and they're very fairly priced.

I'm having an ultra sound done on a suspected gravid boa which i rescued to a cost of £30 which imo is a very fair price :2thumb:


----------



## moodyblue1969

qball75 said:


> Good thread hun, should be a sticky would save all the '' Anyone know a good vet'' thread.
> 
> Just like to add that Colne Valley Vets in Colchester, Essex are amazing people. Ben Bennet who's their rep vet is a top bloke and they're very fairly priced.
> 
> I'm having an ultra sound done on a suspected gravid boa which i rescued to a cost of £30 which imo is a very fair price :2thumb:


 thankyou,i have sent message to one of the mods about possibilty of it being made a sticky so heres hoping(as long as they copy last page on here cos its been edited,,,,,again):lol2:


----------



## dragonbreeder

*Lanarkshire*
*Taylor Vets.* Smithy House, East Kilbride Road, Cathkin, Rutherglen, Glasgow, G73 5QU. Tel. 0141 634 3183 Taylor Vet | Vet in Glasgow, Vet in East Kilbride, Vet in Rutherglen, Vet in Clarkston 

Emma is the main herp vet & there are 2 other practices, one in East Kilbride & another in Clarkston.


----------



## moodyblue1969

dragonbreeder said:


> *Lanarkshire*
> *Taylor Vets.* Smithy House, East Kilbride Road, Cathkin, Rutherglen, Glasgow, G73 5QU. Tel. 0141 634 3183 Taylor Vet | Vet in Glasgow, Vet in East Kilbride, Vet in Rutherglen, Vet in Clarkston
> 
> Emma is the main herp vet & there are 2 other practices, one in East Kilbride & another in Clarkston.


 thanks,will add them later,gives time for other peoples suggestions too :2thumb:


----------



## wrapped666

is it worth this becoming a sticky (if it already isnt) as it's a great list and could very easily get lost in the vortex so to speak?


----------



## moodyblue1969

wrapped666 said:


> is it worth this becoming a sticky (if it already isnt) as it's a great list and could very easily get lost in the vortex so to speak?


 very true hun,thankyou


----------



## evilangel

Battleflats vets 38 The village Strensall York tel 01904 490055 is a good one there the vets for Flamingo Land


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

*Angus & Tayside*

*Golf Veterinary Practice *(guy's name is Chris Allinson, though the other vet has torts, and can give basic help)
Arbroath - 19 Keptie Street, 01241 875789
Carnoustie - 6 Dundee Street, 01241 854772
Montrose - East Links, 01674 672358

*Blackness Veternary Centre*
82 Brook St, Dundee, 01382 225422, www.blackness-vet.co.uk

*Wallace Veterinary Centre*
73 Ravensby Pk Gdns, Carnoustie, 01241 858666


----------



## Dan Bristow

Johanna Storm
*International Zoo Veterinary Group (UK)*

*Avian and Exotic Clinic*

*Surgery Address: Shearbridge Veterinary Centre 
2 Legrams Lane, Bradford, West Yorkshire BD7 1ND Telephone +44 (0) 1535 692000 Fax +44 (0) 1535 690433

She is an excellent exotics vet.​ 

*


----------



## Boabeard

*West Midlands: Bedworth in North Coventry*

Mark Taylor who works out of Feldon Veterinar Centre in Bedworth, Loads of experience and highly reccomended. www.feldonvets.co.uk


----------



## Chris&Hannah

hey i went _Scott Clinic in bedfordshire, must say i wouldn't recommend it made my snake worse and more ill giving me treatment for my snake that it didnt even need taking it longer to heal also heared from another person this has happerened before just thought id say dont wanna cause an argument just dont want anyone going threw what i did._


----------



## Pirate7

any chance you could add... 

*Portslade/Brighton & Hove*
Coastway Veterinary Group, Portslade Clinic, 11-12 Carlton Terrace, Portslade, West Sussex, BN41 1XF
*Open Monday to Saturday:* 9am - 6pm. Tel: 01273 426100
*Guy Liebenberg *MSc BVSc MRCVS 
http://www.coastwayvets.co.uk/index.html
http://www.coastwayvets.co.uk/exotics.html

cheers... P7


----------



## GemB

Just thought I'd add, I was told there were herp vets in Manchester and Liverpool so I Bing'd "Herp vet Manchester" and the VERY FIRST link I got was straight to this list! :notworthy:Must be VERY damn good then!! :lol2:


----------



## SeanEK4

anyone know good vets in the hertfordshire area?

ive used nine lives in redbourne

Sean


----------



## pandamonium

Nine lives surgery

Redbourn 
Herts
AL3 7LW 01582 793636 

Might I add the vet is a rep keeper herself and was wonderful when my beardie was poorly taking him home and nursing him with all the love I would have I was INCREDIBLY impressed


----------



## guerrilla_life

*Goos vet in scotland - perth*

id like to recommend GIRLING AND FRASER vetinary surgery on the edinburgh road behind tesco, in the old plumbline building. very realiable and honest and always tell you the cost of tratment before hand. tel - 01738 635633 and ask for simon or mary.


----------



## cloggers

she's already on the list but i'd just like to say how AMAZING the vetinary health centre in lytham, st annes is, 
the herp vet Siuna Reid (also the owner) is fantastic and she genuinelly has a love for reptiles, my royal was born with a birth defect and she is missing her right eye. i dont know what we would have done without that woman, so if anyone is in need of a reptile vet in lancashire, believe me its worth the drive


----------



## mikewoodleigh

Wonderful list, but nobody has mentioned the Eastbourne area-East sussex... help me guys, Ive got a poorly leo gecko that the Mrs is really worried about, and wanted to take to the vet...


----------



## jon-r

would like to add to merseyside please

*Alan Humphreys*

*Village Vets*
*65 Quarry St*
*Woolton*
*Liverpool*
*L25 6EZ *

*Tel 0151 428 8600*
Village Vets Centre Ltd - Veterinary Surgery - Woolton, Liverpool

atb
Jon


----------



## witchyroo

Can I add Denbies View Vets in Dorking, Surrey....01306 882996. Merel is the rep specialist and she's fab.


----------



## Skunk

Swanbridge Vets, Swanland, nr Hull, East Yorkshire Swanbridge Veterinary Group Two full time herp vets  Very good!


----------



## amylls

Dundee - Parkside animal hospital,kingscross road,dundee,01382 810777 they are great and never overcharge! also Blackness veterinary surgery,Brook street,dundee,01382 225422


----------



## atnas666

just notted that there is none listed for surrey if any one knows of any could they please add them to the list


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Another for the Hampshire area, basingstoke, Brunswick place, tel.01256473371 I'm there now, then have a herp vet and a guy from andover clinic visits here too.


----------



## Windy

Terrington Veterinary Centre
Dave Feldmar

24 Marshland Street
Terrington St. Clements
Nr. Kings Lynn
Norfolk
PE34 4NE

0845 459 9640
Terrington Veterinary Centre


----------



## millar69

Hi there,
just to let you know that there is a brilliant vet in the Angus area of Scotland who has practices in Arbroath,Carnoustie and Montrose who has a vet called Chris who specialises in reptiles and works from all these towns, it is called The Golf Veterinary Practice
19 Keptie Street Arbroath 01241 875789
6 Dundee Street Carnoustie 01241 854772
East Links Montrose 01674 672358
though i had better tell you incase you want to add it to the list
all the best Gary


----------



## ZombieKitty

*Dorset*

*The exotics vet at Ark Aid (canford heath) is no longer there so it is now just a regular vets. He has moved to:*

*The Lynwood Veterinary Group*
*Unit 9, Leanne Business Centre*
*Sandford Lane*
*Wareham*
*Dorset*
*BH20 4DY*

*Tel:01929 552 692*

*The closest one after that which i know of is Andover.*


----------



## Kaouthia

These guys have been excellent so far for us. Dr Glass seems to know his stuff very well. Quick turnaround on faecal tests, great prices too.

Lancaster Veterinary Centre
195 Bowerham Rd
Bowerham
Lancaster
Lancashire
LA1 4HT

tel: 01524 840033

Lancaster Vet Centre


----------



## Sharpman

Windy said:


> Terrington Veterinary Centre
> Dave Feldmar
> 
> 24 Marshland Street
> Terrington St. Clements
> Nr. Kings Lynn
> Norfolk
> PE34 4NE
> 
> 0845 459 9640
> Terrington Veterinary Centre



Please can you add this one to the list as has already been put up and please note that "Medivet,2b West Street,Long Sutton,Spalding,PE12 9BN,01406 365683" no longer has a specialist reptile vet ( so it needs removing) as Dave Feldmar has left medivet in long Sutton to set up his own place in Terington st Clements Norfolk 

thanks kev


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

There is one in Peterborough that has a veterinary nurse that knows her stuff about reptiles (she worked with two different exotic specialists) and is able to give advice and see reptiles that need looking at/treating.

*Pengelly & Mizen Veterinary Practice*
89-93 Park Road
Peterborough
Cambridgeshire
PE1 2TR


----------



## jlbyron2000

This is really useful! Thanks!


----------



## Raziela

Can I just point out that Rogers, Brock and Barker in Stoke on Trent do not have a herp specialist. Found out when I called about my corn snake. 

Also, for Cheshire there are 2 vets both linked on Cheshire Pet Medical Centre Ltd - to provide a very personal and caring environment and the highest quality veterinary care available - located in Holmes Chapel and Sandbach, with a herp specialist (one of the best in the country, so I'm told)


----------



## abi78

Another one for Shropshire. Most people in Stoke on Trent know Hannah Bould from when she was at Friarswood in Newcastle. She moved to Vets4pets in Cannock and now she is at:
*Taylor & Marshall
45 High St
Shifnal
Shropshire
TF11 8BL 
01952 460781*

Mr Marshall is also a herp vet and they also work with safari parks and zoo's.
Hannah also locums in Stoke although I'm not sure of the name of the practice.


----------



## abi78

abi78 said:


> Another one for Shropshire. Most people in Stoke on Trent know Hannah Bould from when she was at Friarswood in Newcastle. She moved to Vets4pets in Cannock and now she is at:
> *Taylor & Marshall
> 45 High St
> Shifnal
> Shropshire
> TF11 8BL
> 01952 460781*
> 
> Mr Marshall is also a herp vet and they also work with safari parks and zoo's.
> Hannah also locums in Stoke although I'm not sure of the name of the practice.




:lol2: i've just seen this one is down already! At least everyone knows where Hannah is now tho!


----------



## ShellsAngel

kingfisher vets in taunton....dont know if its been mentioned but ive been today... rachel is the herp vet, very good x


----------



## blush

hiya just a heads up  vet Ian Calvert from chepstow vets is now working at summerhill veterinary centre in newport. Chepstow vets dont treat reptiles anymore so its now summerhill :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

*The Surgery,2 Margaret Rd,Atherstone,01827 713149*
the reptile vet here has retired*.
*


----------



## Lewis M

Liverpool/Merseyside

Alan Humphreys
Village Vets
65 Quarry Street
Woolton
L25 6EZ
0151 428 8600

Village Vets Centre Ltd - Veterinary Surgery - Woolton, Liverpool

Their website is offline for some reason, but they have a facebook.
Village Vets Centre Ltd - Liverpool, United Kingdom - Pet Services | Facebook


----------



## scotty667

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Another for the Hampshire area, basingstoke, Brunswick place, tel.01256473371 I'm there now, then have a herp vet and a guy from andover clinic visits here too.


How good is the HERP VET their as i'm looking around for a decent vet now,

Anymore around this way people?.:2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1:


----------



## Abe Lloyd

any round somerset.


----------



## Abe Lloyd

dont worry just found one(yellow pages).


----------



## laurencea

Animals Are Us in Middlesex/Surrey are on the list and are very good. Sean McCormack there treated an injured wild grass snake for me. he also gave me emergency advice via twitter as it was at the weekend.

they have surgeries in Hayes, Kempton Park and Feltham.

really top notch.


----------



## laurencea

re my post above, Sean has moved to

Welcome to Richmond Vets

*Contact Us*

For appointment please call:
020 8940 1090
Email enquiries:
[email protected]
161 Kew Road, Richmond,
Surrey, TW9 2PN


----------



## bulldog66

does anyone know of any rep vets in herts or north london for snake micro chipping?


----------



## mitsi

this place in droitwich worcestershire should be added, really good and very caring 
macarthur barstow & gibbs a veterinary practice in Worcester ,


----------



## Mark 61

Anyone know of any good Rep' Vets in or near to Wolverhampton?

One of my male Boiga cyanea has developed a cyst,really could do with getting him checked out!


----------



## Cuniculi

One of the reptile vets from Holly House is now in Leicester:

Best Friends Veterinary Group


----------



## Exotic Vet Suffolk

*Suffolk Exotic Vet Service*

Hi everyone

My name is Catherine and I have just set up a new exotic veterinary service in Suffolk. I visit two practices on a weekly basis and can visit other practices in the area too. 

The two main practices are:
Wangford Vet Clinic
Pound Corner
Wangford
Beccles
01502 578999
and:
Whitworth Vet Practice
Station Rd
Trimley St Mary
Felixstowe
Suffolk
01394271112

I have a website at Suffolk Exotic Vet Services | Veterinary services with a love of the exotic

I currently have a promotion running where I am offering half price faecal examination with every initial consultation for reptiles.

I look forward to seeing some of you and your pets.


----------



## reptilandvet

*Ask the Reptile Vet*

We have just opened the Ask the Reptile Vet section on Reptiland.co.uk

So please pay us a visit with any problems!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

laurencea said:


> Animals Are Us in Middlesex/Surrey are on the list and are very good. Sean McCormack there treated an injured wild grass snake for me. he also gave me emergency advice via twitter as it was at the weekend.
> 
> they have surgeries in Hayes, Kempton Park and Feltham.
> 
> really top notch.


Now the only reptile vet there is David- whom is very hard to get a apportionment with (but for good reason). Well he was a few a years back not 100% he's still there- but at least I know what happened to Sean, you have to know where the good reptile vets are :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Rep vet nearest lakeside. Any recommendations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

retrobangs said:


> Rep vet nearest lakeside. Any recommendations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Replied on your post in the Lizard section also:

Lawton and Stoakes - Veterinary Surgeons in Essex


----------

